# Curly tails



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

I've see some german shepherds that in motion and in a excited state the tip of there tails touches there butt Is it rare or is it common?

Here a exsample.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I have one like that also.









Someone posted a few weeks back that they call these gay tails. 

Just repeating what I read!!!


----------



## SkyeGSD (Apr 7, 2001)

You do see this occassionally, it's not correct but minor compared to many other faults. My female Kitty has a slight curl in her tail... We never did breed her, but if we did we would have to be careful who we bred her to, you definitely don't want to double up on that trait, otherwise you would probably end up with a litter full of REALLY curly tails! I've seen a few tails that resemble that of a corkscrew... it's not exactly flattering


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It is called a 'gay' tail. But it's as in HAPPY gay! My Elsa has a very very gay tail!


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

I geuss (tell me if i'm wrong) some GSDs get there curly tails from the spitz tipe dogs stephanitz used in his breeding program.


BTW maggie and bucksmom i whould love to see pics of your gay tailed dogs.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Dante has a "gay" (happy) tail...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

An overly excited dog can show a curl tail too, without it being necessarilly a gay tail. If the tip of the tail touchs the back of the dog I would be concerned









Dante is a great looking dog!


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Carmail she don't even have to be exsided for the tip of her tail to touch her back has you seen in the pic in my first post.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

personally, i like a thick tail with a bit of a curl to it. my two current gsd's have that. my female definitely has a "gay" tail. she also walks around with it curled up strutting her stuff!

i have seen alot of gsd's without much curl or thickness to the tail. i am not sure if either is a fault, but depends on the lineage.

debbie


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Even when Elsa is standing still, the tip is up, unlike Bretta's who's would be vertical to the ground. But when Elsa is happy or waving, it flys WAY high! 










Both Bretta and Elsa are side by side and just walking. But even here you can see how Elsa's is higher (she's the black and tan, Bretta is the sable).










And here she IS happy waiting for the stick to go, Elsa's the GSD on the right and that tail is curled up, wagging, and higher than her head.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yep. happy curly tails !!!!!!


----------



## DDRshep (Aug 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shepherd11112I geuss (tell me if i'm wrong) some GSDs get there curly tails from the spitz tipe dogs stephanitz used in his breeding program.


Even though the GSD was started from several different dog types, I've never heard of "spitz" type dogs having been used in the founding of the breed. 
The curly "gay" GSD tail is not like a curly "northern breed or spitz" type tail at all. If it is, I would wonder if the dog was pure bred.
Nothing against mutts, I love 'em all.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Logan had a gay tail!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Bixler has a gay tail... and I always thought Layla was the one with a weird tail, since hers doesnt curl! Turns out Bixler's the weird one!!


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DDRshep
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: shepherd11112I geuss (tell me if i'm wrong) some GSDs get there curly tails from the spitz tipe dogs stephanitz used in his breeding program.
> ...


 The site Heres a quote from that site " Spitz-type dog were also used, giving the breed a curled or sickle shaped tail."


----------



## DDRshep (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks shepherd11112....looks like you have a reference!...my apologies!


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is a video i toke of carmails gay tail.

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd121/wolf11112/?action=view&current=Picture006.flv


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso's happy tail!


----------

